# Padsheaven soundset for Zebra & 17 Free Presets



## hollo (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello for all of you 

I would like to introduce *Padsheaven* for you.


-96 expressive, evolving, moving synth pads, both uplifting, light and airy as well as warm, deep, dramatic mysterious and icy.
-32 carefully selected Keys, Leads, Plucked instruments,
Drums & Basses.

With special attention on expression by the Mw, Pb, At,
and velocity.

*Please listen the demos, and naturally, get the 17 free
presets from the website!  Hope you'll find them useful!*



Listen HQ :wink: Mp3
Padsheaven Demo1
Padsheaven Demo2
Cool_Vibe

and the usual soundcloud compressed :? Mp3, but with preset names:


and the website:
www.sound.artenuovo.com


----------



## marcotronic (Dec 26, 2012)

Probably the best pad soundbanks for zebra! Bought them a few weeks ago already. Just excellent!

Marco


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 27, 2012)

I'll be sure to pick these up later today - another amazing set of Zebra goodies! >8o


----------



## TheUnfinished (Dec 27, 2012)

Good to see you here Hollo. Great sounds.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 27, 2012)

Just bought and tried the patches:


>8o >8o >8o >8o >8o >8o 

These are really, really, really good. 11/10.

Joseph, you are a master.

(o::o)


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 27, 2012)

Sounds excellent!


----------



## almagata (Dec 27, 2012)

I think I was one of your first customers! I`m really enjoying your sound for some weeks. This is the best sounding bank for pad&atmospheres out there!


----------



## hollo (Dec 27, 2012)

*Thanks for all of you this really, really warm welcome!* :oops: :D 

I was a bit nervous to push my soundset here on your forum, as my debut,
-but as it turns out - it was the best idea.
Looks like our taste vibrate about the same frequencies. 


I didn't know about V.I. Control,
i can thanks personally for Ned Bouhalassa for posting a link on KVR to this pages,
( - i was watching the thread with much sympathy - )

so* Big Thanks Ned!*

Cheers,  
Joseph Hollo


----------



## IFM (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes I have to agree that these are excellent patches...well done! 

Chris


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 28, 2012)

hollo @ Thu Dec 27 said:


> *Thanks for all of you this really, really warm welcome!* :oops: :D
> 
> I was a bit nervous to push my soundset here on your forum, as my debut,
> -but as it turns out - it was the best idea.
> ...




Welcome to VI control Jozsef! Double thanks to Ned. I purchased yesterday, based upon Ned's review. (he carries a lot of weight around here :D )

I used a patch immediately in my current project.

Best of luck for continued success.

MichaelL


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, Neds "nose" for anything synth-related stand in high regard for me as well. Will definitely pick this up!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Dec 28, 2012)

FTR, I weigh 170 lbs, and my nose is 5 cm long.


----------



## MichaelL (Dec 29, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> FTR, I weigh 170 lbs,



At least we have one thing in common! :lol: 

You have far more talent!! :cry: Seriously.


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 29, 2012)

Been playing with these for an hour or so and can only say that they're really, really good. Could be the best spent $20 this year.


----------



## ThomasL (Dec 29, 2012)

Ned Bouhalassa @ 2012-12-28 said:


> FTR, I weigh 170 lbs, and my nose is 5 cm long.


 :D


----------



## gaz (Dec 29, 2012)

A big thumbs up from me. There's some real gems in this library!


----------



## hollo (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the nice feedback and for supporting my soudset! 


I am very honored! 

Cheers,  
Joseph


----------



## jwilden (Jan 4, 2013)

An excellent set of patches and stunning value at $20.00.

József, kind regards also for the thank you email. A very refreshing personal touch in this day and age - as you say your soundset has travelled far and wide including now
Australia and has today been encouraging me to work despite stitting in a pool of sweat in the the 44C (111F) temperatures we have in Victoria today!

Jason.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2013)

Just curious since there's some synth guys here.
Is anyone using a hardware controller to control Cutoff Freq...?
E.g. like a long throw fader or ModWheel...?
If so is it glitch free..
I am not a VST synth guy but I really like the sounds I am hearing and hope it's controlable in realtime.
I want to use Ribbon Controllers for maximum resolution where my finger can move by the inch so the sweeps can be timed really well.

Thanks


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's a piece I just finished, featuring only our dear pads heaven. It's called, For Joseph:

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F73616408[/flash]

Soundcloud demo: https://soundcloud.com/ned-bouhalassa/for-joseph


----------



## dinerdog (Jan 4, 2013)

A haunting chord progression and inspiring return to synth usage. : >


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 4, 2013)

chimuelo @ 2013-01-04 said:


> Just curious since there's some synth guys here.
> Is anyone using a hardware controller to control Cutoff Freq...?
> E.g. like a long throw fader or ModWheel...?
> If so is it glitch free..
> ...


Yes, I use it in combination with both knobs and faders (although only 6 cm) as well as a custom Lemur template for the iPad.

It's very much glitch-free. Zebra is stunning.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 4, 2013)

Well - lots of endorsements here - that and only $20 - sounds like a no-brainer. Used Zebra on last project and it really gave it a FRESH sound. Grabbing for Omni less and less of late.

Thanks for your work here - they sound excellent (and thanks for doing something that isn't just DARK)


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 5, 2013)

Man - I wish I could ALWAYS $20 so well. Outstanding bank of patches here. Many thanks Joseph. Thanks for giving me these tools.


----------



## hollo (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for all of you guys again for your great support and feedback!

Especially thank you Ned all the comment here and on KVR, and for your
piece "For Joseph"!!! :D


----------



## hollo (Feb 23, 2013)

Good news for me and i'm happy to tell you:
Padsheaven got 9/10 in a nice review:



core said:


> Bump for this amazing soundset, did a short review here http://rekkerd.org/review-joseph-hollos ... for-zebra/
> :tu:



Cheers,  
Joseph


----------



## Resoded (Feb 24, 2013)

I love buying soundsets. A lot of value for the money and more use out of Zebra 2.

Great work Hollo, be sure to come back to the forum with future soundsets.


----------



## hollo (Mar 29, 2013)

The continuation of the succesful Padsheaven,

*Padsheaven2*

is a new collection of lyrical and dramatic pads, effects and soundscapes. They can be used in almost all styles from classical pop/rock ballads to movie scores or dubstep compositions.


Features:
_
_


_

*99* expressive, evolving, moving synth pads, both uplifting, light and airy as well as warm, deep, dramatic mysterious and icy.
*19* carefully selected Keys, Leads, Plucked instruments, Drums & Basses.
*15* Arpeggiated and rhythmical synths.
a demo MIDI-, and Cubase project file.
_


*In Padsheaven2* *the common controllers range,* such as Velocity (vel), Aftertouch (At), PitchBend (Pb) and Modwheel (Mw) *is extended with Breath (Breath), Expression (Xpress), and the mighty XY Pads.*

A free demo bank is available to download on the website.

http://sound.artenuovo.com/



Padsheaven2wav






Your comments are welcome!

Cheers, 
Joseph


----------



## TheUnfinished (Mar 29, 2013)

Just been listening to your demo for PadsHeaven2. Classic synth noises. Very nice.


----------



## hollo (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

I guess most of you guys have a great advantage here on VI-control to jump in to this contest: =o 

*SONG CONTEST from Padsheaven2 free demobank*

Welcome everyone to:
*Compose a song/track using only the free presets from Padsheaven2:
*
http://sound.artenuovo.com/padsheaven2.html

download 8 free patches. 

Just 8 presets, but with controllers tweaked and musical imaginations there is much more than 8 colors.
Because no bass and drum sounds in the free set, 
*it's allowed to add a drum loop.*


Two weeks for composing, arranging and mixing (from 1. of May to 14 of May)

Please don't make the tracks public before 14. of May.
Send/email the tracks to the same website "contact us":
http://sound.artenuovo.com/padsheaven2.html

I will upload all the ready tracks to a soundcloud site and give a link to this tread too. Then all of us can choose the favorites with plays count for a week.
The count will end on 21. of May. 24 hour GMT + 1 Hour (central Europe).

*The first 3 participant with the most plays will win the
Padsheaven2 soundset.*

Cheers, 
Joseph

PS: I would like to ask you who would joy, to drop a comment on the main tread on KVR, it will be easier to follow who is in:

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... 39#5341039

Thank you, and best luck!


----------



## hollo (May 6, 2013)

Just a quick reminder: 1 week left for composing, mixing.


I'v already got he first audiotracks. 
Rules changed and many new talks on the main forum about the contest:

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewto...341039#5341039

Cheers, 
Joseph


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 9, 2013)

Joseph, thank you for the patches, having fun playing both banks. Hope you do some more Zebra work, perhaps Dark Zebra soundset. James


----------



## hollo (May 9, 2013)

Thank you James! o-[][]-o

I'm secretly hoping that Zebra3 will arrive before my next sounds.




From the song contest i also get interested to try to compose a piece
only from the very limited free bank. (8 patches)

The drums are added external sounds.

So here are the demo of the demo presets. :wink:

wav file:
8free presets from Padsheaven2



Comments are welcome!


Still 4 days left if someone want to join the contest. 8)
3 Padsheaven2 waiting for 3 winner.


----------



## hollo (May 14, 2013)

Only half day left to finish the tracks ( about 10 hour left)

KVR time 14. of May. 24 hour 2013.

Thanks for the ready pieces so far! 

Cheers,
Joseph


----------



## hollo (May 19, 2013)

Here are 8 pieces of music which is in the competition.
All of them made from the 8 free presets from Padsheaven2.

https://soundcloud.com/padsheaven


Please help the first 3 with your votes to win! :wink:

http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic ... 90#5357090

3 point for the 1. place
2 point for the 2. place
1 point for the 3. place


There are very tight scores in the conteset so:
Thanks for your votes! 
The count will end on 21. of May. 24 hour KVR Time


----------



## snowleopard (May 21, 2013)

Awesome! Have you guys thought about making a library for Dark Zebra? I know it's similar to Zebra, but with the extra features and Diva filter, it might be a cool addition to your already impressive product.


----------



## Giant_Shadow (May 21, 2013)

Joseph I'm not on KVR much, but if I can vote.... 5,2, 4 are my three faves. James


----------



## hollo (May 22, 2013)

snowleopard @ Tue May 21 said:


> Awesome! Have you guys thought about making a library for Dark Zebra? I know it's similar to Zebra, but with the extra features and Diva filter, it might be a cool addition to your already impressive product.



Thanks for your nice comment on my soundcloud too snowleopard! 

Honestly i didn't spend that much time with the Dark Zebra yet (apart from enjoying
Howard brilliant patches ) i was running back to Zebra2 to finish Padsheaven2.

Without the multicore switch the Diva filters eating too much on my old quad core so
i am looking forward to the same quality but lighter on CPU Zebra3 filter.

However i have a quick solution for you: using the same patches try to exchange
the filter to the MS2035. For warm or slow evolving (most of the prsets) it's just way 
smoother, better or just another character than the regular filters.

I even asked Urs to give these filters to the regular Zebra users as a "painkiller
tablet" until the long waiting for Zebra3. We got it, so anyone with a normal Zebra
also can try these beautyes. 8)


----------



## hollo (May 22, 2013)

Giant_Shadow @ Tue May 21 said:


> Joseph I'm not on KVR much, but if I can vote.... 5,2, 4 are my three faves. James



Thanks James!

We'v got the winners:
4, 1, 2


...and now you'll find the names on soundcloud too.
Cheers


----------



## hollo (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm glad to share with you: Padsheaven 2 got a really nice review:

http://rekkerd.org/review-arte-nuovo-padsheaven-2-soundset-zebra/


Cheers, o-[][]-o


----------



## hollo (Jul 17, 2014)

*Padsheaven 3* the third volume of the successful Padsheaven series by Joseph Hollo.



A huge, detailed, finely crafted selection of alive, lyrical, dramatic pads, drones, wide-screen atmospheres.
Furthermore you'll get 32 inspiring arpeggios/rhythmic presets. 

*150 unique patches!*

You will get countless different colors, because many of them have even 4 different individualities inside due to the meticulously programmed controllers and Zebras XY pads.


Perfect for any styles from classical pop/rock to movie scores, cinematic underscoring and even modern electronica.

The soundset and a free demo pack of sounds available at:
http://www.sound.artenuovo.com/padsheaven3.html

I'v sent out a newsletter for all my customers with a discount code.
If you are a customer of padsheaven and missed the newsletter please drop a mail to:
http://www.sound.artenuovo.com contact us

Your comments are always welcome!
Cheers, 
Joseph


----------



## hollo (Aug 26, 2014)

Still new, worth a listen 
(and finally figured out how to put the link in the comment)





Cheers, 
Joseph


----------



## Sid Francis (Aug 26, 2014)

Bought it when it came out and as always: I do not regret  Joseph got the touch for the softer and more delicate things, though the demos are a bit on the rough and electronic side. But I found what I need for my more gentle music. Thanks Joseph!


----------



## hollo (Aug 27, 2014)

Hehe - you was the one who almost scared out from my "Heavy Metal" video demo. :wink: 

I was sure you will find easily in the soundset what you are looking for: 
"_the touch for the softer and more delicate things_". 
Those are still the main part of Padsheaven 3.
I was showing some of them up in the soundcloud singles soft demo.

Thank you for your kind comment and persistent confidence Sid! 

Cheers, 
Joseph


----------



## hollo (Dec 20, 2014)

*X-mas special sale*: up to 30%! 0oD 

Ending: 05 Jan. 2015.

Padsheaven Trilogy bundle for Zebra 30% off,

Single titles: Padsheaven 1, 2, and 3 25% off
Spire E-Motion Padsheaven 25% off
Serum Warmed: 25% off

Can't overwrite the prices on the website, but you'll see the *new low prices* on checkout.


Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays! 

http://www.sound.artenuovo.com/


----------



## hollo (Mar 6, 2015)

Talking about updates...
For me Zebra was almost secretly updated and get the 
*Drag and Drop modulation*
slots like the little new Hive.

to find the latest builds go to:
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=430425

Cheers, 
Joseph


----------



## hollo (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## hollo (Apr 2, 2021)

Wishing a happy easter times for all of you guys! 

All of my CART ITEMS 30% off until 8th of April. No codes needed, but USE ADD TO CART to get the discount at checkout.
(Padsheaven Trilogy at special price: $54,60.)

It's crazy to think this thread is almost 9 years old. So this why I posted here my sale this time.  

For a reminder:


----------



## DovesGoWest (Apr 8, 2021)

hollo said:


> Wishing a happy easter times for all of you guys!
> 
> All of my CART ITEMS 30% off until 8th of April. No codes needed, but USE ADD TO CART to get the discount at checkout.
> (Padsheaven Trilogy at special price: $54,60.)
> ...



@hollo I think there is a problem with you site, if i add the "Padsheaven Trilogy Bundle for Zebra by Hollo" which is advertised as $65 when it gets added to the cart it says $78


----------



## hollo (Apr 8, 2021)

Padsheaven trilogy is usually discounted to $65. from $78. Now I have a global 30% off all the cart items. (It would be more than 40% if counted from $65)
So this why I wrote the trilogy at a special price: $54,60.


----------



## synthnut1 (Apr 9, 2021)

I went to your site , and also added the trilogy to the cart, and it still comes up as $78 ....You need to fix the cart price .....I'll order it when I know the proper pricing ....Thanks, Jim


----------



## hollo (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks for the warning synthnut1! Done.


----------



## synthnut1 (Apr 9, 2021)

So is the discounted price $54.60 or $65 ? ......Added to cart is now $65 ......not the #54.60 quoted in this thread .....????????.....hmmmm...Jim


----------



## hollo (Apr 9, 2021)

It was until *8th of april *- sorry - thats why you didn't see the discounted price today...


----------



## synthnut1 (Apr 9, 2021)

There was nothing that said anything about the 8th of April.....No problem ....Thanks for your time....Jim
I stand corrected... I see it now...


----------



## hollo (Apr 9, 2021)

synthnut1 said:


> There was nothing that said anything about the 8th of April.....No problem ....Thanks for your time....Jim


Look at my Apr 2 post.


----------



## synthnut1 (Apr 10, 2021)

I got the trilogy library from Joseph yesterday, and ended up staying up all night.....This library was a perfect fit for so many projects that I’m working on !....He really did right by me, and I’m sure to be a life long customer....The only downside is that I waited so long to purchase this library....Buy the Trilogy....You won’t be sorry !!.....Jim


----------

